# mittlere von 3 Elementen



## Kapitän (25. Apr 2008)

hallo,

ich möchte das mittlere Element  von Dreien ausgeben.

Bsp

a<b<c 
Ausgabe b

Irgendwie komm ich nicht so recht drauf.
3 Falultät Abfragen erscheint mir doch zu blöd...

Weiß jmd 'ne elegante Art das zu berechnen?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (25. Apr 2008)

naja elegant...

```
int[] array = {3,5,1};
		Arrays.sort(array);
		System.out.println(array[1]);
```

für int


----------



## ARadauer (25. Apr 2008)

in array, stecken und sortieren

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		int a = 4;
		int b = 1;
		int c = 5;

		int[] array = {a,b,c};

		Arrays.sort(array);
		System.out.println("das Mittlere = "+array[array.length/2]);
	}
```
 :bahnhof: zu spät


----------



## SlaterB (25. Apr 2008)

oder wenn ich mal von JavaFred aus einem anderen Forum klauen darf:


```
public static int median(int x, int y, int z)
{
    return x < y ? y < z ? y : x < z ? z : x : y < z ? x < z ? x : z : y;
}
```
ungetestet 

http://www.fb18.de/mybb/showthread.php?tid=3649


edit:
> 3 Falultät Abfragen erscheint mir doch zu blöd... 

na gut, dann nicht so originell


----------

